# Great Dorset Steam Fair - I'm HERE V10



## sallytrafic

I will be attending and camping at the Great Dorset Steam Fair from 1st Sept to the morning of the 6th (show is 1st to 5th). I'll be driving down from the Global to leave Doreen and one dog behind in Salisbury and restock on whisky etc

>A link to see what its about<

Campsite opens 28th August.

Anyone else booked? Perhaps I will meet you there?

..... but not if we dont arrange it, there are 170 acres of camping and "At the busiest time of Steam Fair week there will be between 15,000 and 20,000 show visitors camping on site!"


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Green with envy,have a great time its a never to be forgotten experience.
Jented


----------



## 38Rover

Hi
We will be there for 7 days coming from Spain look for a Burstner Solano T 700 (Spanish Reg) can,t miss it orange and white TV dome on the roof and 2 Red Setters 1 Cairn Terrier

Colin and Pam 
Ruby and Scarlet (setters) Basil Cairn


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I'm organised now 

Tickets for my brother to join me on his birthday and (conjugal?) visit from Doreen at a date to be decided 

Also for steam fans. On Wednesday evening Tornado drew slowly past the end of my allotment, on the way back from running on the Swanage railway.


----------



## sallytrafic

A steamy bump


----------



## sallytrafic

no one

OK I'll wait a month or so and ask again.


----------



## TinaGlenn

We are both very jealous, we went in 2008 and were camping at the show itself. We teamed up with AndroidGB, meeting up just outside of the campsite so that we could pitch up together.
It was a stunning event, far too much to see for just a day visit, we stayed for 4 days, it was so nice to be able to stagger back to the van after wandering about all morning, have some lunch and a rest before going out in the afternoon and not getting back to the van until after midnight. 
Seeing all the traction engines lit up and being used as generators for some of the fairground rides was amazing, the evening entertainers were good and there was something new where ever you looked.

It's a stunning collection of all things steam and vintage and there is even a huge market for those wanting to do some shopping :wink: 

Have a great time

Tina & Glenn


----------



## androidGB

We'll be there again this year, with our 2 grandsons in tow. 

So there won't be much time for relaxing.

It's a fantastic event , and I'm looking forward to seeing the face of the young one as he experiences the engine's all lit up at night. 

Tina is spot on, it's great to be able to come back to the van to recharge your batteries, because it's a massive event spread over a huge area


Andrew


----------



## badger750

we have been trying to go for a few years now but other things seem to get in the way so hopefully this year we will try a bit harder and get there. may only be for a day but if we still got the m/h we might be there for longer my dads has been before and said how big it is 

terry


----------



## JustRadio

I'll be there from Saturday 28th until Sunday 5th, I guess the public show starts Wednesday the 1st. 

Tune into Steamfair FM, probably 87.9 but see the posters on arrival for all up-to-date show info, where to get calor, where to get medical help, what's on in and around the show, and all the music at least 25 years old.

Likely I'll be on 19.00 to 22.00 nightly and doing interviews around the show. I shall look forward to your dedications to MHF members....

How about a rally? Sure the GDSF could find MHF a spot.

John
Motorhome Radio - just look for the radio player on the home page, click the drop down and choose us.


----------



## sallytrafic

So to summarise so far:

sallytrafic Wed 1st (pm) to Mon 6th Sept
38Rover 7days
AndroidGB ?
JustRadio Sat 28th Aug to Sun 5th Sept

copy and paste to add to group.


----------



## JustRadio

I'm reminded of the event's nearness now by having just done an interview with Tommy Banner, (The Wurzels), who will be appearing on the Outdoor Stage on Thursday September 2nd at about 10.00 p m (for those who remember "The Combine Harvester", "Drink Up Thy Cider", "Pill Pill" etc etc).

My understanding is that pre booked camping is closed but casual camping and day visiting are still very much open for those with a desire to see more old iron steaming about in working condition than at any other festival in the world. A particular delight is the line up of showmans engines each evening all shoving sparks and smoke into the air, against a fading blue sky it's magic.

It's also great to see these leviathons of the industrial age doing what they were designed to do rather than on display somewhere, to see them bailing, hauling timber, making roads, ploughing, and working in any number of ways is a real pleasure, and an education to those that are too young to remember them. They may have been in the twilight of their years, but I do remember as a boy seeing them hauling loads, and particularly working as road rollers. I remember wrecks of old agricultural machinery down "The Gadget Lane", our name for a green lane lined with old stuff out on walks with Grandpa near Walsall.

In additon to all the steam, the subtitle of the show is The National Heritage Show, with displays of military vehicles, saloon cars, agriculatural machinery, stationary engines, motorcycles, bicycles, and a big area for market sales of all kinds as well as a jumble of auto junk, (much of it priceless to the right person).

All on near Blandford from Wednesday the 1st to the 5th September, www.gdsf.co.uk

John
Motorhome Radio - just look for the radio player in the left hand navigation of the home page, click the drop down menu and choose us!


----------



## bognormike

we're there for only 2 nights - booked to arrive on 31st and leaving on 2nd. Not sure where we will be sited, tickets don't say :roll: 

(fitting it in between the Global & departure for foreign climes!)


----------



## JustRadio

bognormike said:


> we're there for only 2 nights - booked to arrive on 31st and leaving on 2nd. (fitting it in between the Global & departure for foreign climes!)


Umm, the changable weather has had me thinking about migrating south, commited in UK tell mid October but I'm keeping the diary free from then to the Spring!!

John
Motorhome Radio


----------



## sallytrafic

So to summarise so far: 

sallytrafic Wed 1st (pm) to Mon 6th Sept 
38Rover 7days 
AndroidGB ? 
JustRadio Sat 28th Aug to Sun 5th Sept 
Bognormike 31st to 2nd Sept

copy and paste to add to group.


----------



## androidGB

So to summarise so far:

sallytrafic Wed 1st (pm) to Mon 6th Sept
38Rover 7days
AndroidGB Arrive Tuesday 31st Leave Friday 3rd September
JustRadio Sat 28th Aug to Sun 5th Sept
Bognormike 31st to 2nd Sept

BTW I have 2 OAP tickets if anyone interested face value is £12 each, but you can have them for £20 the pair.

PM if interested

copy and paste to add to group.


----------



## Frantone

*GDSF*

We're going, but camping in Blandford. Got tickets for two days so will be there Friday and Saturday. Really looking forward to it.
Tony & Frances


----------



## androidGB

*Re: GDSF*



Frantone said:


> We're going, but camping in Blandford. Got tickets for two days so will be there Friday and Saturday. Really looking forward to it.
> Tony & Frances


Might be a good idea to get there pretty promptly as it opens, because not unexpectedly the traffic build up is pretty horrendous

Andrew


----------



## sallytrafic

From Blandford or Salisbury there is a bus which stops inside the showground near gate 6 and may be a better option for you *Frantone*


----------



## trek

I am looking forward again to this great show but will be staying just down the road at the Camping and Caravan Club temporary holiday site

I feel its quieter than the GDSF camp site

Glebe Field (Hyde Fm), Pimperne, Blandford Forum, Dorset DT11 8TX. MR 195/899092. 


last year I was able to buy discounted show tickets from the C+CC warden & they put on a bus to take you from the C+CC site into the show ground & will bring you back or you can walk back along a footpath 

its probably C+CC members only but you can usually join these clubs on the spot if you just turn up


----------



## Pollydoodle

We may camp wed, thurs,friday at the C&CC temporary holiday site - depends on the weather!


----------



## overthemoon

I think this years show will be huge and the stops pulled out in memory of Mike Oliver who originated the idea and ran it for years but who unfortunately passed away not long ago. I live in Poole and will definately be there for Saturday, though not in the Motorhome , so I'll look you guys up, have a great one! oh! watch out for the strength of the Cider it generally will blow your head off. 8O :lol:


----------



## wendyandjohn

We will be there, but only from Friday to Sunday as we have sold our m/h and don't get the new one till next March. We go every year to Dorset, would not miss it for the world !!! Hope to see you there guys!!


----------



## jones721

*GDSF*

Make sure you bring your welly boots, the field is already a disaster area. I have the misfortune of living and working right next to it. Probably the worst week of my year.

But don't let me put you off, I am only grumpy because it takes me hours to get to work and back!


----------



## JustRadio

*Re: GDSF*



jones721 said:


> Make sure you bring your welly boots, the field is already a disaster area. I have the misfortune of living and working right next to it. Probably the worst week of my year.
> 
> But don't let me put you off, I am only grumpy because it takes me hours to get to work and back!


Can we all come and stay at yours then if it gets wetter?

Twas really wet last year, but it only lasted 24 hours, the MH was an island in a lake for a bit


----------



## jones721

Not with my neighbours, they complain when I put my van on the drive to load it! :lol: 

Seriously though, it is not looking good with the rain we have had and the storms forecast for tomorrow.

It was quite funny last week, they set the top camping field on fire with a tractor! All the corn stubble caught fire. They had 2 fire engines up all afternoon.


----------



## badger

This looks to be a good idea for next year (too late this year) but can anyone tell me, is there an all inclusive ticket for camping and entrance including all the entertainment ie concerts etc.


----------



## jones721

*GDSF*

I would recommend the club site in pimperne. You can then get out onto the roads the back way if you want to shop etc. The public footpath that runs through Pimperne is very good and comes out directly by the Blandford Camp rear entrance (Top Camping field). You can cycle up the footpath also, I quite often run this route.

If anyone needs local advice please PM me.

I think the Concerts are always paid for individually.


----------



## androidGB

No, camping and entrance ticket are separate.

There are about 4 Marquees that have free entertainment, and one that has paid for (about £6 per night)

You will need to book fairly early in the New Year to guarantee a camping spot.



Andrew


----------



## Invicta

On the two occasions I have been we stayed at the C&CC THS at Pimperne. We were able to purchase our tickets from the stewards that I think may have been reduced in price. There was also a free bus provided to take us from the THS to the show.

Won't be able to get to the show this year, too many family members with commitments elsewhere like work!


----------



## jones721

*GDSF*

Just been up to the CCC site in Pimperne. Field looks good and solid, no sign of mud if anyone was worried.

Roads getting busy already.


----------



## sallytrafic

badger said:


> This looks to be a good idea for next year (too late this year) but can anyone tell me, is there an all inclusive ticket for camping and entrance including all the entertainment ie concerts etc.


The deal is that when you buy your camping you have to buy entrance tickets for at least the same number of days. If you are arriving after midday (like me ) you only need an evening entrance ticket for that day.

There are some ticketed events in the evening and some are free.

I bought my tickets/camping in late June.


----------



## sallytrafic

*I'm here*

In Prepaid 4 camping around v10 on the map I reckon


----------



## androidGB

Just spent a fantastic couple of days here.

Not sure the attendance will be as high a other years, as I saw camping space advertised, first time I've seen that.

But the show is great and if you can get along, you won't be disappointed 

Andrew


----------



## Invicta

androidGB said:


> Not sure the attendance will be as high a other years, as I saw camping space advertised, first time I've seen that.
> Andrew


I think it is due to the fact that it is possibly being held a few days later this year and for some the school holidays are over.


----------



## sallytrafic

and still the campers roll in there was a traffic jam last night at around 8pm so many arriving.

The GDSF is AWESOME

Doreen came down for the day by bus and went home with a smile from ear to ear. She especially liked the sheep show, until you've seen dancing sheep you ain't seen anything. Then we went to the showman's steam engines and she was just awestruck and that was just a prelude to the heavy haulage arena. .... 

Last night I went to the show arena to see the Huckleberries and the Wurzels. It was packed, for all their agricultural bias and mucking about the Wurzels' Music is a great sound. The best bit was singing along to the Kaiser Chief's hit the Wurzel way

Ruby Ruby Ruby Ooo R Ooo R A Do you do you do you Ooo R Ooo R A 

anyway suffering his morning and first job is to empty the cassette, its not full but its not for nothing that one of their songs used to be....

'A cider drinkers farewell to his guts'


----------



## locovan

Frank you really are having a great time-- Good.
It looked packed on Telly last night and we went 2 years ago and I loved all the Gypsy stalls as they had some really old and weird stuff for sale.
Things from the times when they had the horse drawn Caravans and cooked on camp fires.
Enjoy today as well. :wink: lots more Cider.


----------



## androidGB

Invicta said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure the attendance will be as high a other years, as I saw camping space advertised, first time I've seen that.
> Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is due to the fact that it is possibly being held a few days later this year and for some the school holidays are over.
Click to expand...

I think you're probably correct, there does seem to be less kids around.

I bet Saturday and Sunday will be busy then.

Andrew

PS for all you generator enthusiasts this is the place to go, I'm not talking about those poofy silent ones.

Good cheap Chineese made building site variety. The boys were running a competition to see who could run them the longest!

The guy next to me in an RV must have felt left out as he found the need to frequently run his inboard one. Strange because he had a 4 battery bank and was on his own.


----------



## bognormike

Luckily where we were there on Tues / Weds nights we didn't get disturbed by gennys. But a superb place to go - would like longer next year :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic

Yes the quiet tenters have left and the neighbours from hell arrived with an open framed generator, its so loud that I can't hear their kids or their plasma screen, so it does have some advantages


----------



## Codfinger

*Stourpaine*

Just out of curiosity are there herds of travelers on site as I passed a load camped out at Badbury rings the other day? dont leave anything out you cant afford to lose .....chained or not.


----------



## androidGB

*Re: Stourpaine*



Codfinger said:


> Just out of curiosity are there herds of travelers on site as I passed a load camped out at Badbury rings the other day? dont leave anything out you cant afford to lose .....chained or not.


Oh yes, there's plenty of the traveling fraternity on site.

But they seem content to enjoy each others company over a can or two of whatever they drink.

Andrew


----------



## Codfinger

*stourpaine*

I expect about now there will be a bit of bare knuckle entertainment in the beer tent by them................ seriously keep an eye on your gear.
Chris


----------



## JustRadio

Security gave me a lift to the MH last night after my last gig and said there had been very little problems this year.

Enjoyed it, and much as usual came away remembering all the things I told myself I'd see and didn't. Talked to some really interesting people though.

In an odd way the high point was the service for the late Michael Oliver who started the steam fair and died last year. The finale after the blessing when Quo Vadis sounded her steam whistle and it was picked up by the three of four other showman’s locos nearby, and then I became aware the whole showman’s line had let go, and as the close ones stopped you could hear the steam whistles going off in the play pen and way out in the steam ploughing and beyond Watford Gap. Weather-beaten old men turning to leave openly weeping, me too, spontaneous and very moving.


----------



## JustRadio

By the way, hope all you MHF visitors were tuned to Steamfair FM 87.9, Home of the Vintage Hits. I was on 19.30 to 22.30 everday from Saturday to a week Sunday bar one graveyard shift.


----------



## sallytrafic

I had no problems apart from unmarshalled pitching which was happening on Friday afternoon where people were pitching up anyhow in the gaps left behind by those that departed on Friday. 

My neighbours with the twin axled hobby caravan and the 47kg propane who turned up with noisy kids and a noisy generator turned their genny off well before the 11pm curfew and by and large kept their kids under strict control. 

There were plenty of open BBQ's going (against the campsite rules) speeding (5mph limit) and blocking access through the rows with windbreaks. This made it difficult to get to the elsan points which were at the side of the field.


----------

